# Dart frog Temperature



## Jonw (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have recently bought 4 x Dendrobates Auratus. My room temperature is at 86 degrees. I'm trying my best to lower my in tank temperature to 80 degrees. I tried building a Peltier cooling device but i failed miserably. Any advices or suggestions to lower in tank temperature? I'm using a fully enclosed aquarium tank. 36 x 18 x 18. Also what's the highest temperature the frogs would be able to survive at? 

Btw The frogs are kept in my room with air conditioned on at 77 degrees for now. Definitely not a Long term solution.


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey, there!
Unfortunately I'm not aware of any particular methods for keeping vivs from getting over 85 degrees. The temperature in my house is always pretty moderate so I don't have to worry about it getting too hold/cold. However, we did have a heat spell a while back and I found that keeping the tanks on the floor kept them a couple degrees cooler, but unless you plan on actually keeping them on the floor, then that's not much of a long term solution either. The only other thing I can suggest honestly is keeping your air conditioner on or keeping the room cool another way since the temp in the viv is going to be pretty much dependent upon the temp in the room their kept in.


----------



## Jonw (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't leave the tank on the floor tho. There's a 1.5 year old mad toddler running around. Does misting and planting reduces tank temperature? Has anyone measured tank temperatures before and after planting?

Anyway can frogs survive temperatures at 83-84 degrees?


----------



## sminarski (Oct 21, 2014)

Jonw said:


> I can't leave the tank on the floor tho. There's a 1.5 year old mad toddler running around. Does misting and planting reduces tank temperature? Has anyone measured tank temperatures before and after planting?
> 
> Anyway can frogs survive temperatures at 83-84 degrees?


Very very very very hearty frogs may survive extended periods at that temp but they won't thrive (9.5 out of 10 WILL die). You need to keep them in a cool room with an appropriate space in between light and tank.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If you were to add some vents to your enclosure (which you should do anyway), and improve airflow through the viv, possibly with the assistance of a small fan, you should get some evaporative cooling, which could lower the in-tank temp by a few degrees. Also, depending on the origin locale of your auratus, they may be naturally acclimated to temperatures in the mid 80s for extended periods.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Jonw said:


> Btw The frogs are kept in my room with air conditioned on at 77 degrees for now. Definitely not a Long term solution.


Why is this not a long term solution? I suspect that the bulk of us with modest to large collections keep the A/C or heat 'ON' most of the year to combat local temperatures. It's all a part of keeping more delicate, temperature sensitive captives.


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

you can try making a spot cooler for the hot days. if you don't have or dont want to run ac.


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

A peltier cooler won't help much... It just spits heat out one side and cold out the other... But if it is in the same room it nets almost zero. I would say you need a real air-conditioned room. You said you have that now... Why can you not keep it that way? It generally doesn't cost too much to cool 1 room. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

CrazyDart said:


> A peltier cooler won't help much... It just spits heat out one side and cold out the other... But if it is in the same room it nets almost zero. I would say you need a real air-conditioned room. You said you have that now... Why can you not keep it that way? It generally doesn't cost too much to cool 1 room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


not a peltier cooler. this cooler has ice in it. warm air in cold air out. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

asoules said:


> not a peltier cooler. this cooler has ice in it. warm air in cold air out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Yah, sorry I was commenting on the initial post. The cooler isn't a bad idea, but it is going to be much higher maintenance and likely cost more in the long run. Those coolers are designed for more of an outdoor area that you want to blow cold air on a single person, not drop the ambient temperature. I think you could get the same temperature drop by putting a fan on a tub of ice if you just want to cool a room. A swamp cooler is similar in functionality, but they don't drop the temperature too much... Most of the time they just make you feel like the temperature has dropped.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

sminarski said:


> Very very very very hearty frogs may survive extended periods at that temp but they won't thrive (9.5 out of 10 WILL die). You need to keep them in a cool room with an appropriate space in between light and tank.


Bunk. This is based on the old dogma of keeping the frogs in unventilated enclosures. Many of the species routinely are exposed these temperatures in the wild. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of lighting do you have? Heat from the lights can be a huge culprit. I use 60mm or 80mm fans on all my lights. I won't use CFLs, T8, or T5s anymore due to the heat they put out I have all LEDs with fans on them. 
Over 80 is rather high. If you are struggling keeping it at 80 then I would turn the A/C down. We keep ours at like 73°F. You could position the tank to where it's under an A/C vent. 

I have 0 ventilation and my big 40 gallon paludarium stays at 75°F though I'm thinking about changing that and adding ventilation.


----------

